# "Mischief night"



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

i was just wondering, how many people have participated in mischief night. if so, what did you do.


i know your thinking...hes 15, he wants ideas. but im full with them. 

lets see if we think the same!!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry...nothing to offer - never did anything on "Mischief Night"...saved all my mischief for other nights...

Finally stopped when a homeowner caught me from behind, and shoved the barrel of his shotgun under my chin - after informing me that he'd be able to claim he was defending himself if he shot my head off (it WAS his property, and I WAS pretty young at the time, so I knew no better), I pretty much gave up on that kind of stuff...

Ahh...lessons learned, which we can longer teach the young - I konw a few that could use that kind of lesson...

By the way...I'd be dead if that guy's nerves were any less steady - he was a pretty collected guy to realize I was only a little punk instead of a real threat...if he had thought different, I would've been sucking air through a new hole in my chest...only temporarily, of course...

So. Something to think about as you go out to cause some trouble - there are some pretty unstable folks out there, and if they kill you in error, you're still dead...


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I echo Joe's sentiments. Put yourself in the shoes of the people you plan on doing stuff too. There is a lot of scary stuff going on out there, and people have big guns, big dogs, and little patience. And with the nuts running around kidnapping, raping, shooting, etc. then it is a small wonder that people will be on their guard. And when you get some little turd who wants to do stuff on a challenge...
It's kind of like pushing a few sticks of dynomite down your pants, with the wick sticking out, and saying to the public "I'll show you!". 
How would you feel if people were doing the kind of stuff you are planning to you and your property? Or your grandparents, friends, and relatives?
It's real hard to explain why you got shot to your parents or friends when you're dead. And scaring other people when they are not looking for it, or damaging their property is neither acceptable or cool, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Mischief Night is an old tradition from a more innocent time when mischief was harmless practicle jokes not the vandelism we see today. 

My grandfather used tell a story about when he was kid, he would attach twine to a neighbors (a mile away) bedroom window and stringing it out to a hiding place. He would return to the hiding place late at night. The twine would then be drawn tight a rubbed back and forth with a rag that had rosin on it. It made a very strange sound, kind of like a howl. This effect, in a time before electricity, in very rural America, was very very un-nerving...


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

If you want to do mischief, TP the house of someone you know or make crank phone calls. Don't mistake "annoying vandalism" for "mischief." That includes smashing people's jack-o'-lanterns and other decorations, and throwing eggs, which have an ugly tendency to ruin paint jobs.

Think toilet paper. Think sidewalk chalk. Think non-damaging and somewhat amusing that will take someone no more than ten minutes to clean up.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

what the heck is mischief night?? im confused but i think hes just talking about taking advantage of halloween to do mean things to people . SURE it may be fun and games to you but have you ever had your car egged for no reason? (well maybe it was because of my bumper stickers but i cant prove it) Your car egged period sucks monkies. Im 18 now and ive never had the want to do anything stupid esp on halloween. If you dont understand, when you get older you will.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I had to Google "Mischief Night" myself. I don't know whether you had actual mischief or vandalism on your mind, Noob, but I sure hope (for your sake) that you don't live in Florida. Our nifty new "Castle Doctrine" law went into effect the first of October.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

The only thing I would say is take a look at some of the threads here that people post when their props are stolen/vandalized. It is a sick feeling. Something that may have taken you days to make is destroyed in a matter of minutes by someone who thinks destrucition is fun.

If they want to destroy something, let them do it to their own stuff.


Harmless things like sidewalk chalk, soap, or toilet paper may be ok, if you know the people, as someone else said, there are many unstable people out there and most of them own guns.


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

*hmmm*

what am I doing on Mischief Night?
I have great plans.....................Ill be arresting people who do vandalism! AND Ill get great satisfaction for busting pumpkin smashers and halloween display thieves.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

tp your own house, soap up your own car windows........see how funny you think it is.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I don't know whether it is because I'm in Canada, but we don't call it 'Mischeif Night'...October 30 is known as 'Devil's Night'. And nobody really makes a big deal out of it. I never participated in it because most times, like Halloween, it was on a school night.

But the worst that has happened to our house is stealing pumpkins. We had 3 small pumpkins for decoration outside last year and 1 was left by Halloween...LOL. It's never much more serious than that. 

And kids who do participate in 'Devil's Night' don't have to worry about people with guns here. If you vandelize someones property, someone shooting you is the very last thing on your mind. It's a traditional night of mischeif and very few citizens or police don't really care much until it gets into damaging a house or vehicle.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

FrightYard said:


> what am I doing on Mischief Night?
> I have great plans.....................Ill be arresting people who do vandalism! AND Ill get great satisfaction for busting pumpkin smashers and halloween display thieves.


Now we're talkin'..


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

wow. i wouldnt do half of that stuff. my brother's car got egged, and now it is rusted in a circle. what i was goin to do is just play some ding-song-ditch......but the coolest things me and my friends thought of was to get bags of candy, ring a doorbell w/ kids in the house, let the candy there. it will be signed by...."the Halloween Phantom"!!!!!muhahahahamuhahahaha!! 

i think the worst ive done is just throw some stuff a peoples windows (nothing that will break it) im not really that stupid. i just think of it as another night to have fun.


thanks for the info.

fyi: myschief night= october 30


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK noob - I love the "Halloween Phantom" thing. That is a truly cool thing to do. Teenagers always get the blame for the bad stuff but this sounds like a good way to turn that image around and still have fun. Can't wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's some innocent fun.
When I was 14 or so, me and some of my boys filled a bunch of Balloons with Acetylene. We hid in a cabbage field that was right in the middle of a new subdivision. (I lived on a farm, my dad refused to sell out to the developers) We were in three groups, all dressed in black, our Judo Club jackets, about 60' back from the sidewalk. When a group of kids passed by we fired off a balloon. The kids froze. Then another one, and the kids all ran away.
The acyetylene wouldn't necessarily "explode", not enough Oxygen, but they do produce a nice fireball. We used purple balloons spray painted flat black - you couldn't buy black balloons back then. The balloons are heavier than air, we used stiff wires to hold them up. A lighter on another wire was the igniter.
About two minutes later, the kids came back with more kids and some parents. After about 15 minutes we were running out of balloons and had a HUGE crowd gathered on the sidewalk, all pointing and staring. We couldn't really hear anything they were saying, mostly oooo's and aahh's, but I did hear one father mention "methane gas". We could hardly stop from laughing. I thought my partner was gonna wet himself. 
Then a big blue Ford pickup pulled up. It was my Dad! 

You might be able to do something like that. No harm, no vandalism, nobody's pi$$ed off. Except maybe your dad.


----------

